# Employment Support Thread



## Laela (Jun 21, 2010)

Morning everyone,

  Are you seeking employment, starting a new career and looking for work, employed and looking for growth and/or better opportunities or feel stuck in a dead-end job? If you aren't but know someone - a friend, family member, fellow Believer -- who needs to keep encouraged as they seek work, this thread is also for them.

We know that God is our real Employer, He uses us to minister to others. But He also is our Provider, our Jehova-jireh, and we must trust him when we are in between jobs or seeking a way out. God always gives us a way of escape. He always gives us that job, right on time; removes the wrong people who try to block our success and promotes us. Because we apply our Faith, we aren't operating in the world system. We are operating in God's Kingdom, where there is NO LACK. With God, nothing is impossible.

If God has inspired you to share a scripture or any words of encouragement, job postings, prayer requests or testimonies, please feel free to do so. God has a way of working things out for others when He uses us. Let's encourage and uplift one another in this sometimes overlooked aspect of life. If have prayer needs, there are intercessors in this Forum who will keep you lifted up as wait on Him during your job search. 

*Some resources:*
Mary Whechel has a great Web site, The Christian Working Woman that is a well-spring of inspiration for working women and those seeking work. Her radio broadcast is a God-send in the mornings!

Christian Jobs online is a good resource as well


Stay encouraged


----------



## Renovating (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Laela! This is right on time. I applied for a coding training program at work and they are supposed to schedule interviews this week. I've already been to school for coding, but if I go through this program the company will help me get certified and automatically place me in a coding position after the six month training period. I've been praying for favor and I would really appreciate you all standing in agreement with me. TIA


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you for starting this thread Laela!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, Thank you Laela!  I'll share an employment testimony from 2007 later in the day.  In the mean time, I am preparing for another testimony (more financial than employment-related) next year.  Yes, I'm speaking it into existence though I won't know the outcome until 2011!!

Here is some encouraging Word:

*Matthew 6*
_Do Not Worry  _
_25 “*Therefore I say to you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or what you will drink*; nor about your body, what you will put on. Is not life more than food and the body more than clothing? 26 *Look at the birds of the air, for they neither sow nor reap nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feeds them.* Are you not of more value than they? 27 Which of you by worrying can add one cubit to his stature? 
28 “So why do you worry about clothing? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin; 29 and yet I say to you that even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these. 30 *Now if God so clothes the grass of the field, which today is, and tomorrow is thrown into the oven, will He not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? *31 “Therefore do not worry, saying, ‘What shall we eat?’ or ‘What shall we drink?’ or ‘What shall we wear?’ 32 For after all these things the Gentiles seek. *For your heavenly Father knows that you need all these things. *33 *But seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness, and all these things shall be added to you.* 34 Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about its own things. Sufficient for the day is its own trouble." _(NKJV)


----------



## PG480 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you Laela, like Authenticitymanifesting said this is right on time. I love the computer screen in your post because it truly shows me during this search. I am not currently unemployed but will soon be due to job changes. I have been actively looking for the past two months and I'm realizing the job search is more difficult than I thought. I am definitely asking that you and the CF ladies lift me up in prayer during this time because I am my only means of financial support. I know that God is surely able and is already working it out because he has given me a supernatural joy in spite of the pressure from everything. He has also lead me to read this post which is all the more reason for me to believe and trust in Him. Thank you ladies in advance, God Bless!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 21, 2010)

I receive this.  Funny thing is that yesterday I was looking at the Christian Women Working site.  hmmmmm.  Let me find out God is preparing me for that next level sooner than I think.


I'm so happy you posted this.  After reading through each post, I know there is power among us and it is the power of the Lord.  He will bless us all as we pray with and for one another.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a few interviews this week. One that I've been on seems promising! Please keep me in prayer God will send me to one that will be a blessing time wise and financially  as well! I'll keep you in min es well.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 21, 2010)

job lead

https://tsajobs.tsa.dhs.gov/tsajobs/


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll keep you ladies in my prayers.  I need to work on my faith in God in other areas of my life, but *one place where I KNOW He provides is job/finances.*  Alright, here's the testimony I promised:

*Back in 2007, I had just graduated.*  I thought snagging a job would be easy since I had worked a few internships, just got my post-grad degree, and looked good on paper.  Well, God proved me wrong.  I've never been a prideful person, but one thing I notice is whenever I start to "feel good" about myself, God shuts it down fast!  Lol.
*He used this opportunity to humble me and show me that only He could provide.*

***I contacted a previous summer employer and applied to their 20+ job positions.  No interview nor job offer.  My previous boss called and said another guy had an opening and that he put in a good word for me.  Still nothing.  No call.  No returns to my call.  No job offer.

***I applied to another company and put in 5+ applications.  No interview.  Nothing.

***I applied to a company who had wanted to hire me years before.  No call.  No interview.  Nothing.

***I applied to a few other companies and explored a few other contacts.  NOTHING.

***I applied to another 5+ jobs with the government.  No call.  No nothing.  What in the world was going on?  *And the economy wasn't bad in 2007.*

I was getting frustrated, but trusted God anyway.  The grace periods on my school loans were about to end.  I had a monthly car note to pay ($340+/month because of my "fair" credit at the time).  Car insurance.  Etc.  But I trusted God anyway.  *He eventually directed me to a job posting online for a company that was just expanding to the South.*  I applied.  They called.  They interviewed me.  Now it was time to wait and hear back.

Then they called again, this time asking about that previous summer employer I mentioned earlier.  They wanted to know if that employer had made me an offer.  I said that the employer hadn't gotten back to me about a job opening they discussed.  (At the time, I still thought the employer would call back.  They never did.)  

*Now for the outcome: *They decided not to wait for that previous employer to call me back.  *They offered me a job with a salary they felt would beat any potential offer I'd get!*  The salary was about 1.3 times what other companies might've offerred.  

*What's more? * *All those companies I applied to are shaking in this 2010 economy.*  Some have discussed/started lay offs.  My company is still thriving.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 21, 2010)

awesome testimony and YES  won't God shut you down if you starting taking his glory!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 21, 2010)

Some encouragement:

I was in church yesterday where the pastor preached about Jairus in Mark 5.  There were many lessons in the sermon, but one that really applies to this thread is that of miracles.  In order for miracles to happen, all other means to a solution must be shut down.  Many times (if not all) sufferring is what makes room for a miracle. 

It was in the death of Jairus' daughter that there was room for a miracle.  In the physical realm, there was no way possible to bring her back to life.  Even other people tried to discourage him.  In the spiritual realm, there's God and His power.  We have to remain in faith of God and His power.

I've heard many stories of believers receiving jobs at the "last minute".  Just when it looks like no job is coming ... just when it looks like they won't be able to pay the rent or mortgage ... God shows up.  After all, how many of us would attribute our blessings to Him if He didn't show up the way He did?  It is all for the glory of God.  Stay encouraged.


----------



## joy2day (Jun 21, 2010)

I am truly thankful for this thread... I am currently in a transition period right now, and I am being led out of my comfort zone city to a much smaller area in the South. Totally different job market down there, in fact, the pool of available jobs for what I do is very small, and the pay in many instances seems to be thousands less than what I make up North... At this point it is really a quality of life issue for me, and I am ready to make the change, and take the pay cut if I have to... I have applied for just 3 positions so far, 1 in govt, and 2 at a university (of which one position I was really interested in, and looked perfectly qualifed for on paper), but it has been over a month for the university positions, and I haven't heard a thing; in fact the position that I was really interested was re-posted on the university's intranet to add additional qualifications and specs that were not in the original job posting So, I supposed they were not satisfied with the resumes they received, including mine.

I just pray that the Lord will "open the door that no man can shut", for all of us who are looking...

I will be praying with you guys and following this thread...


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't have a scripture to give right now and no great success story, just a little word of encouragement.  When it feels like you got what you prayed for but then it turned sour, you still might be where He wanted you for a short season.  This happened to me and I got the revelation that I was in the right place for that time.  We can always pray for better but sometimes, we're right where He placed us, even if it looks like we were wrong about it.


----------



## htown2DAboot (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for starting this! It came right on time! I was just asked to go conduct a phone interview this Wednesday! I'm believing and trusting that God will give me the right words to say, and that the position is mine! Please stand with me!


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello Ladies 

Thank You Laela for starting this thread. God always know when to show up. In my case it's when I start doubting or wondering if I can make it , God always  show me other wise. 

I am looking to switch careers in a totally different feild, Ladies I ask if you would pray for me as I will pray for you. 

He is Faithful!


----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2010)

PG480 said:


> Thank you Laela, like Authenticitymanifesting said this is right on time. I love the computer screen in your post because it truly shows me during this search. I am not currently unemployed but will soon be due to job changes. I have been actively looking for the past two months and I'm realizing the job search is more difficult than I thought. I am definitely asking that you and the CF ladies lift me up in prayer during this time because I am my only means of financial support*. I know that God is surely able and is already working it out because he has given me a supernatural joy in spite of the pressure from everything*. He has also lead me to read this post which is all the more reason for me to believe and trust in Him. Thank you ladies in advance, God Bless!



Beautiful... that supernatural joy you're talking about. Amen!




HeChangedMyName said:


> I receive this.  Funny thing is that yesterday I was looking at the* Christian Women Working sit*e.  hmmmmm.  Let me find out God is preparing me for that next level sooner than I think.
> 
> I'm so happy you posted this.  After reading through each post, I know there is power among us and it is the power of the Lord.  He will bless us all as we pray with and for one another.



That site really is awesome... not to push this site.. lol. I've been taking notes listening to her  broadcasts lately. Very practical stuff. You're right, we are blessed to be a blessing..in more ways than one. 




song_of_serenity said:


> I have a few interviews this week. One that I've been on seems promising! Please keep me in prayer God will send me to one that will be a blessing time wise and financially  as well! I'll keep you in min es well.





joy2day said:


> I am truly thankful for this thread... I am currently in a transition period right now, and I am being led out of my comfort zone city to a much smaller area in the South. Totally different job market down there, in fact, the pool of available jobs for what I do is very small, and the pay in many instances seems to be thousands less than what I make up North... At this point it is really a quality of life issue for me, and I am ready to make the change, and take the pay cut if I have to... I have applied for just 3 positions so far, 1 in govt, and 2 at a university (of which one position I was really interested in, and looked perfectly qualifed for on paper), but it has been over a month for the university positions, and I haven't heard a thing; in fact the position that I was really interested was re-posted on the university's intranet to add additional qualifications and specs that were not in the original job posting So, I supposed they were not satisfied with the resumes they received, including mine.
> 
> I just pray that the Lord will "open the door that no man can shut", for all of us who are looking...
> 
> I will be praying with you guys and following this thread...






htown2DAboot said:


> Thanks for starting this! It came right on  time! I was just asked to go conduct a phone interview this Wednesday!  I'm believing and trusting that God will give me the right words to say,  and that the position is mine! Please stand with me!


You ladies and Authenticity are lifted up in prayers!  I am certain there are others who are also praying for you...never doubt the power of intercessory prayer...  




Natchitoches said:


> I don't have a scripture to give right now and no great success story, just a little word of encouragement.  When it feels like you got what you prayed for but then it turned *sour, you still might be where He wanted you for a short season.  This happened to me and I got the revelation that I was in the right place for that time*.  *We can always pray for better but sometimes, we're right where He placed us, even if it looks like we were wrong about it*.



I believe this to be true.... there are times we need to 'go through' and get tested to get the lesson God has for us. Unemployment was a season for me before, and I can attest that season only reinforced my trust in God. Amen to that!





BlessedStarlette said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Thank You Laela for starting this thread. God always know when to show up. In my case it's when I start doubting or wondering if I can make it , God always  show me other wise.
> 
> ...



I will definitely keep you in prayer, BlessedStarlette! Transitioning. It's is  a challenging but very rewarding experience, especially when leaving a career that you *know *(with God's help) is not for you. I can emphasize with you on the doubt. Don't give doubt (or fear) an inch to deter you! And please stay away from the naysayers who dare tell you you're crazy, or too old or you should wait or whatever. Take it to the Throne and leave it there. A career transition is like being afraid to jump into the pool on a hot day....you know you need to but don't want to. Then splash! It's refreshing and a great load lifted off one's shoulders....


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 22, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Some encouragement:
> 
> I was in church yesterday where the pastor preached about Jairus in Mark 5. There were many lessons in the sermon, but one that really applies to this thread is that of miracles. In order for miracles to happen, all other means to a solution must be shut down. Many times (if not all) sufferring is what makes room for a miracle.
> 
> ...


 
ITA.... With the bolded. I am seeing this more and more. God is Awesome!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 22, 2010)

My Sister in Christ friend gave me so wonderful encouragement a few weeks back. She was unemployed for almost 2 years. We both attend the same church and we speak quite often on the phone or we visit one another. Our Church just finished a 90 day miracle fasting, praying and giving. At the end of the 90 day at our church my friends unemployment ran out she exhuasted all of her benfits no more extensions so, she made a confession and declaration to me and I stood in agreement with her. 

Check this out-

The next week a friend of ours tells her about her company is hiring so my friend fills out the application turns in her resume and cover letter etc... she goes on the interview.

Now check this out-

20 people applied for the job-so my friend goes on about her business-the company calls her back and says "for some reason we just felt that those 19 other people could not bring the empathy that you Ms.******* can!" Can you please come in and fill out the paper work and when can you start? God is so AWESOME! my friend started the next day


Ladies check this out- we were praying and before the 90 day miracle ended my friend made a confession to me I cannot go into detail but I will tell you this that what my friend spoke to me- I promise you it all came to pass concerning her new career! God is so AWESOME!

This tells me that 

1.God hears our prayers.
2. We must trust in the Lord.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 22, 2010)

I stand on Psalms 37:25- I confess over and over

"I was young and now I am old, yet I have never seen the righteous forsaken or their children begging bread."


----------



## Renovating (Jun 22, 2010)

“and to aspire to live quietly, and to mind your own affairs, and to work with your hands, as we instructed you, so that you may walk properly before outsiders and be dependent on no one.” 1 Thessalonians 4:11-12
—
Commit your work to the LORD, and then your plans will succeed. 
Proverbs 16:3

May the favor of the Lord our God rest upon us; establish the work of our hands for us-- yes, establish the work of our hands. 
Psalm 90:17

Psalm 1:3............Whatsoever I do shall prosper for I am like a tree planted by rivers of water.

Col 3:15............I let the peace of God rule in my heart, I refuse to worry about anything

Col 2:10........... I am complete in Him who is the head of all principality and power


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 22, 2010)

Although Proverbs 31 is generally considered the blueprint for a good wife, it still demonstrates that a good woman is business minded.  I claim these attributes for myself and all of you ladies who aspire to be more like her.  I thank God in advance for moving in the lives of us all to bring us up to the level that we can be seen in the light that he saw lady Proverb. 



*10* A wife of *noble character* who can find? 
       She is worth far more than rubies. 
*11* Her husband has full confidence in her 
       and lacks nothing of value. 
*12* She brings him good, not harm, 
       all the days of her life. 
*13* She selects wool and flax 
       and *works with eager hands*. 
*14* She is like the merchant ships, 
       bringing her food from afar. 
*15* She *gets up while it is still dark*; 
       she provides food for her family 
       and portions for her servant girls. 
*16* She considers a field and *buys it; 
       out of her earnings* she plants a vineyard. 
*17* She *sets about her work vigorously*; 
       her arms are *strong for her tasks*. 
*18* She sees that *her trading is profitable*, 
       and her lamp does not go out at night. 
*19* In her hand she holds the distaff 
       and grasps the spindle with her fingers. 
*20* She opens her arms to the poor 
       and extends her hands to the needy. 
*21* When it snows, she has no fear for her household; 
       for all of them are clothed in scarlet. 
*22* She *makes coverings for her bed*; 
       she is clothed in fine linen and purple. 
*23* Her husband is respected at the city gate, 
       where he takes his seat among the elders of the land. 
*24* She *makes linen garments and sells them*, 
       and supplies the merchants with sashes. 
*25* She is clothed with strength and dignity; 
       she can laugh at the days to come. 
*26* She speaks with wisdom, 
       and faithful instruction is on her tongue. 
*27* She *watches over the affairs of her household* 
       and does not eat the bread of idleness. 
*28* Her children arise and call her blessed; 
       her husband also, and he praises her: 
*29* "Many women do noble things, 
       but you surpass them all."  *30* Charm is deceptive, and beauty is fleeting; 
       but *a woman who fears the LORD is to be praised.*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 22, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Some encouragement:
> 
> I was in church yesterday where the pastor preached about Jairus in Mark 5. There were many lessons in the sermon, but one that really applies to this thread is that of miracles. In order for miracles to happen, all other means to a solution must be shut down. Many times (if not all) sufferring is what makes room for a miracle.
> 
> ...



Ain't that the truth.  You have to be blind in order to have the miracle of sight, and deaf in order to have the miracle of hearing, broken in order to be made whole.  Sometimes God will let a thing die just so he can get the opportunity to bring it back.

Luke 7:
 11Soon  afterward, Jesus went to a town called Nain, and his disciples and a large crowd went along with him. 12As he approached the town gate, a dead person was being carried out—the only son of his mother, and she was a widow. And a large crowd from the town was with her. 13When the Lord saw her, his heart went out to her and he said, "Don't cry." 
 14Then he went up and touched the coffin, and those carrying it stood still. He said, "Young man, I say to you, get up!" 15The dead man sat up and began to talk, and Jesus gave him back to his mother. 

 16They were all filled with awe and praised God. "A great prophet has appeared among us," they said. "God has come to help his people." 17This news about Jesus spread throughout Judea[a] and the surrounding country.





joy2day said:


> I am truly thankful for this thread... I am currently in a transition period right now, and I am being led out of my comfort zone city to a much smaller area in the South. Totally different job market down there, in fact, the pool of available jobs for what I do is very small, and the pay in many instances seems to be thousands less than what I make up North... At this point it is really a quality of life issue for me, and I am ready to make the change, and take the pay cut if I have to... I have applied for just 3 positions so far, 1 in govt, and 2 at a university (of which one position I was really interested in, and looked perfectly qualifed for on paper), but it has been over a month for the university positions, and I haven't heard a thing; in fact the position that I was really interested was re-posted on the university's intranet to add additional qualifications and specs that were not in the original job posting So, I supposed they were not satisfied with the resumes they received, including mine.
> 
> I just pray that the Lord will "open the door that no man can shut", for all of us who are looking...
> 
> I will be praying with you guys and following this thread...



Apply again!  Don't take no for an answer.  lol



Highly Favored8 said:


> My Sister in Christ friend gave me so wonderful encouragement a few weeks back. She was unemployed for almost 2 years. We both attend the same church and we speak quite often on the phone or we visit one another. Our Church just finished a 90 day miracle fasting, praying and giving. At the end of the 90 day at our church my friends unemployment ran out she exhuasted all of her benfits no more extensions so, she made a *confession* and declaration to me and I stood in agreement with her.
> 
> Check this out-
> 
> ...


 
Awesome!  What stood out to me is the bolded.  Often when we think of confessing, it is in respect to James 5:16 which mentions confessing our faults to one another. . .which is God's Word so it's correct.

_James 5:16 Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much._

However, sometimes we have to confess the Word of God over our lives also.  I confess that according to the Word of the Lord, I am the head and not the tail, That I am fearfully and wonderfully made, etc.


----------



## Laela (Jun 22, 2010)

!!!






HeChangedMyName said:


> Although Proverbs 31 is generally considered the blueprint for a good wife, it still demonstrates that a good woman is business minded.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 22, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Ain't that the truth. You have to be blind in order to have the miracle of sight, and deaf in order to have the miracle of hearing, broken in order to be made whole. Sometimes God will let a thing die just so he can get the opportunity to bring it back.
> 
> Luke 7:
> 11Soon afterward, Jesus went to a town called Nain, and his disciples and a large crowd went along with him. 12As he approached the town gate, a dead person was being carried out—the only son of his mother, and she was a widow. And a large crowd from the town was with her. 13When the Lord saw her, his heart went out to her and he said, "Don't cry."
> ...




HeChangedMyName, the bolded is what's up I told my friend about you and my friend said you know what "if God did this for her then he will do it for me"! Confessing the Word of God is very and so powerful and Standing on the Word of the Lord


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 22, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> [/B]
> 
> HeChangedMyName, the bolded is what's up I told my friend about you and my friend said you know what "if God did this for her then he will do it for me"! Confessing the Word of God is very and so powerful and Standing on the Word of the Lord




He IS able.  Here is a site that I go to often when I need an affirmation telling me who God says I am. 

http://bible.org/article/who-does-god-say-i-am


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG this thread is so on time for me ladies. I have been unemployed for 2.5 yrs and I have been applying to so many jobs and on several interviews and not 1 call back. Like many in this thread my credentials look great on paper (advanced degree and all) but nothing has opened up for me. I have a interview in the morning, its for a position Im really inspiring to get out of (clinical dental hygiene) but I will take it if its offered.
I have been praying for a position at the university that will allow me to use both my clinical and advanced degree. I applied for this one position and Im praying to hear back something very soon. Ladies keep me and my family in your prayers, unemployment has been run out for me, Im just blessed that my husband has been able to manage holding down the forth this long. It has been so difficult being unemployed this long. It has really humbled me in areas I didnt know I needed it. But God has revealed some things to me in this time Ive been laid off. Im hoping and praying everyone in this thread finds favor in the positions they seek, in Jesus name, AMEN!!!


----------



## Laela (Jun 23, 2010)

^^^Honeycomb, all the best with your interview tomorrow! Unemployment can be a blessing in disguise in so many ways and you have a great attitude about it all. God has been sustaining your family and it's great to read stuff like this.


----------



## PG480 (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought I was already encouraged while going through this job search, but after reading Topsyturvy86 testimony in the blog section I have become even more than encouraged. Ladies I am asking that you please lift me up in prayer this week (last week at current job) regarding employement. Like topsyturvy I also have obstacles that can appear to make certain job positions impossible, however I do believe that where two or three are gathered in his name He is there, and that prayer *does* move mountains. Thank you so much ladies....God Bless


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ladies, I have a interview tomorrow for a position.  It's ideal for me, please pray that I receive this job.


----------



## PG480 (Jun 28, 2010)

Changed said:


> Ladies, I have a interview tomorrow for a position. It's ideal for me, please pray that I receive this job.


I have been meditating upon this saying " God does not close one door without opening another"  Changed, I will definitely say a prayer for you and is also believing that God has GREAT things in store for His children.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 29, 2010)

I just want to encourage you ladies..I know I will or may be in the same spot in 6months so I will keep a eye out for you ladies..I know the Lord won't forsake those who love him and in all things good and bad God will bring it out for our good and his glory/


----------



## htown2DAboot (Jun 30, 2010)

Praise the Lord! O Lord you are worthy to be praised! I got a job offer today! And I accepted...  It's out of state, so I'm going to need help moving...I talked to my dad after receiving the news, and it turns out he already took off work (unrelated to me) the week I need help moving! I was like wow! Look at God work! I'm soooooo grateful and so excited about the opportunity God has granted me! Thanks for standing with me. I will be standing will you all on your job hunts, quests, interviews, and decisions!


----------



## Renovating (Jul 1, 2010)

^^^^ Congratulations!!! To God be the glory!!


----------



## Laela (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations, hTown2DAboot!!!

To God be the Glory!!!


----------



## NitaChantell (Jul 1, 2010)

htown2DAboot said:


> Praise the Lord! O Lord you are worthy to be praised! I got a job offer today! And I accepted...  It's out of state, so I'm going to need help moving...I talked to my dad after receiving the news, and it turns out he already took off work (unrelated to me) the week I need help moving! I was like wow! Look at God work! I'm soooooo grateful and so excited about the opportunity God has granted me! Thanks for standing with me. I will be standing will you all on your job hunts, quests, interviews, and decisions!




Congrats!!!!!!!!!!
God is so faithful...and just when it seems like things are over and he's left our side, he shows up right on time...unfortunately I'm on the other side of the stick, right now it seems like there's no way out or in...but like previous posters said, things have to be impossible in order for a miracle to happen.

Keep me in your prayers please ladies, and I'll definitely keep all of you in mine. This forum is such a wonderful blessing. To be able to fellowship and connect with people who seek God...


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2010)

How to Thrive from 9 to 5 - Friday, August 13th, 2010
As written and presented by Mary Whelchel
PROGRAM D-6075

Are you worried about losing your job? In this economy, lots of people have a legitimate concern as to whether their job will be here next month or next year. There's no question that we are going through an unusual transition period, where levels of management are being eliminated and every business is searching for ways to reduce costs and overhead in order to stay competitive. Morale is at all-time low levels in many organizations.

If you're worried about losing your job, it puts you right into survival mode, doesn't it? It's hard to concentrate, do your work, keep a good attitude, much less go the extra mile when you wonder if you'll have a job next week. What can you do if you're worried about losing your job? Well, of course the main thing is prayer. Keep learning that your source is the Lord, not a company or an income. We learn more about trusting God when our income is threatened than we do at most any other time in our lives.

Then, get creative and pro-active about your future. Learn new skills to prepare you for a possible lay-off. Find out what industries are likely to be hiring and prepare yourself to be qualified for that kind of work. Workers in the future are going to have to be more versatile and flexible in order to thrive in the job market. Perhaps you can think of ways to be self-employed. That's going to be more and more viable in our service-oriented economy.

Don't just sit back and wait for someone to dictate your future. Pray much about it, seek God's guidance and that of trusted friends, and act before you're acted upon. That's how you'll thrive, not just survive, in this new climate which is much more uncertain and changing than what we've been used to.

I know there are many things you're dealing with that you can do nothing about. But remember what I've told you before: If you will control the controllable, you can cope with the uncontrollable. Do what you can to make yourself into a thriver, and then let go of the rest.

I'm convinced that we cannot be good witnesses for Jesus Christ if we are simply in survival mode on our jobs. Because many of us find ourselves in difficult job environments, we have an unusual opportunity to demonstrate the power of Christ in our lives. Anybody can thrive in easy times. But it takes an unusual power to thrive in tough times.


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2010)

How to Thrive from 9 to 5 - Thursday, August 12th, 2010
As written and presented by Mary Whelchel
PROGRAM D-6074

Why is it so hard to get up and go to work each morning? Maybe you've asked yourself that question lately. If so, you may be simply surviving on your job, instead of thriving.

Another roadblock to thriving is when you feel you're in a dead-end job that's going nowhere. If you feel trapped in your job, let me ask you: Have you ever asked for more responsibility? Have you ever suggested a better system? If you really want to thrive, stop blaming others and see if you can turn the job you have into a more challenging one. Think of something you can do and simply do it without being told. Re-write your job description and see if there's a possibility for change. Ask for training opportunities. Learn new skills. Don't just talk about it; do it!

In James 4:2 he says, 'You do not have because you do not ask God.' Have you prayed about that job and asked God to open up some new doors or possibilities for you? And perhaps you need to also ask your boss or your company for what you want. You don't want to be a pest, but if you don't express an interest or desire, how are they going to know? They're not mind readers, so go for what you'd like. If you do it in the right way and spirit, it will not be viewed as a negative, even if they can't do exactly what you want. You may be able to sell a new idea that would work to everyone's benefit.

I've noticed that often our biggest roadblock to really thriving on our jobs is lack of discipline and dependability. For example, do you:

- return phone calls promptly?

- keep track and follow-up on every commitment and promise you have made, and every responsibility that you have?

- turn your work in on time regularly?

- take care of your responsibilities without having to be reminded?

- arrive on time for work and meetings?

- tie up the loose ends and make certain the details are covered?

In other words, are you dependable? It's easy to identify the problems that other people have, but first we need to check out our own behavior. Jesus said 'Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? How can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' when all the time there is a plank in your own eye?'

These are the kinds of things you expect and appreciate from others, so make sure you're not guilty of some of the bad habits which irritate you in others. That will go a long way to making you a thriver, not just a survivor.


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2010)

How to Thrive from 9 to 5 - Wednesday, August 11th, 2010
As written and presented by Mary Whelchel
PROGRAM D-6073

It seems that often we run into brick walls that put us into survival mode. For example: Do you have a coworker that drives you crazy? Maybe it's a personality clash or the way he or she works-or doesn't work. Perhaps it's the attitude that person has toward you or just some irritating habit. Is a difficult coworker the reason you're simply surviving instead of thriving on your job?

If so, you need to put a plan of action in place. It begins with daily prayer, asking God to help you see that person as he does. Then get to know that person better. Take him or her to lunch or coffee. Usually that helps. Go out of your way to be accommodating. If that proves unsuccessful in improving the relationship, you may need to be more confrontational. Or you may have to learn to live with it. But you don't want to keep allowing that person to make you just a survivor when you want to be thriving.

Do you feel you have adequate support from your management or that you are treated fairly? Certainly an important element in liking your job and thriving in it is the relationship you have with your boss.

If your grievances about your manager or management are valid, do something pro-active to try to change that situation. Set up a time to talk with your boss and give him or her an explanation of what you feel you need in order to work effectively for the company. It may be a simple misunderstanding that can be cleared up much easier than you ever thought.

If the situation doesn't change, you must either find an alternative for the support you need or learn how to operate without it or find another job. But it doesn't make sense to keep on in the survival mode you're in now.

Maybe your roadblock to surviving is that you haven't found the job that uses your gifts and talents. We all recognize that work is work, and there are inevitably some unpleasant aspects we all must deal with. But if you really don't like anything about your job content, then either your attitude is in very bad shape or you need to find out what kind of a job is best for you.

If you would like to order Mary’s book How to Thrive from 9 to 5 please call us at 1-800-292-1218 or order online at www.christianworkingwoman.org.

Would you consider sending a donation to help us? Any amount is appreciated. Click here to donate or call us at 1-800-292-1218.


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2010)

How to Thrive from 9 to 5 - Tuesday, August 10th, 2010
As written and presented by Mary Whelchel
PROGRAM D-6072

Can you identify anything you've done on your job that you weren't required to do in the last three months? One of the symptoms of simply surviving is just doing what you have to do and nothing more.

Look for opportunities to go the extra mile. Why? Because as Christians we have been given principles by Jesus in Matthew 5 that teach us to be extra milers. Because extra milers are more satisfied and fulfilled. Because it makes you feel good to be an extra miler. Because your boss will be impressed. Because you'll start to thrive when you're an extra-miler.

In Proverbs 14:23 we read, 'All hard work brings a profit, but mere talk leads only to poverty.' If you only talk about thriving on your job, it will lead you to lower levels than you are now. Talk alone doesn't make anything happen. Jesus said in John 13:17, 'Now that you know these things, you will be blessed if you do them.'

Another symptom of survival mode is joining in with the common griping and complaining about the company or boss. Often that's the major topic of conversation in our work environments, and if you find yourself in that mode often, chances are you're just surviving, not thriving on your job.

Let me read you a passage from Ecclesiastes 10, 'Do not revile the king even in your thoughts, or curse the rich in your bedroom, because a bird of the air may carry your words, and a bird on the wing may report what you say.' Solomon is giving us some very good advice here. To paraphrase, he says: Don't talk about anybody behind their backs, particularly people in authority and control. Those words seem to always get back to them.

Well, ask yourself, do I just try to get through each day, and wait for the day to end and live for the weekends? If so, my guess is you don't really radiate the joy of the Lord to your coworkers and your life doesn't really tell people that Jesus makes a difference. Remember, your attitude toward your job makes a big impression on other people.


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2010)

How to Thrive from 9 to 5 - Monday, August 9th, 2010
As written and presented by Mary Whelchel
PROGRAM D-6071

Are you thriving on your job-or just surviving? Don't you think that if Christians are truly more than conquerors through Christ, we should be doing more than just getting by, even in a difficult job situation?

Many people are just surviving on their jobs. It's a daily battle for them to simply get out of bed and face another day in that office or classroom or plant or hospital or truck or school-or whatever environment they're in. I've done my share of 'surviving' too. Finally it dawned on me that since I have to spend eight hours (or more) a day in that spot, it would be much better to gain and grow from it rather than just trying to live through it.

Our jobs can be growing, thriving places if we will learn and practice some basic principles. That's especially true for Christians, because we have the added immense benefit that we can do our jobs to the glory of Jesus.

First, ask yourself, 'Am I just surviving?' Here are some symptoms of survival mode: If you talk about your job as boring, or often say 'I hate my job,' or never have a positive word to say about working, it's a good sign you're just surviving.

Right now, will you consciously tell yourself at least one good thing about your job? Come on, I know you can think of one. You need to break that deadly survival habit of thinking too much about the bad and not enough about the good.

If most of your work days start off on the wrong foot, you're in survival mode. Make a point to start your days in positive mode. That may mean getting up a little earlier so you're not always in a mad rush. It certainly should include some quiet time with the Lord, where you focus on him first thing. And it means you have to stop the negative talk.

Ask yourself these survival questions: Do you often:

- arrive late for work?

- turn in assignments late or miss deadlines often?

- take long lunch hours?

- make too many personal phone calls at work?

- leave your workstation unattended to chit-chat with others?

If you let yourself get sloppy in these areas, it would indicate at least a carelessness on your part, but it might also show a wrong attitude toward your responsibilities and duties as a worker. The Bible tells us to do whatever our hands find to do with all our hearts.

If you would like to order Mary’s book How to Thrive from 9 to 5 please call us at 1-800-292-1218 or order online at www.christianworkingwoman.org.


----------



## madamdot (Aug 16, 2010)

Good thread ladies! I am just leaving it up to Him.

I am waiting to hear from a company and getting really anxious but this morning I just prayed about it again and now I am leaving it. 

He has already set things up so no matter what happens He will take care of me . . . wont starve, bills paid. Just waiting.

Amen


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 16, 2010)

God has been really revealing some things in regards to my employment situation.  I am here for a reason and I HAVE to stay here until God comes to get me out. In the mean time, I have to pray for this place so that it can have peace, so that I can have peace.  

It is soooooooo hard at times to bite my tongue and withstand the abuse, drama, micromanagement, BUT God wants me here.  He is pulling out of myself some things I need to deal with AND he is helping me learn to rely on him and not on me because "me" wants to quit and  collect unemployment and hustle my bill money through 50-11 online streams of income BUT He knows I need to learn how to deal and keep it pushing.

God this is harder than child birth.  lol  I just look forward to the day when He comes to free me and move me to a better experience.


----------



## Kutie85 (Aug 16, 2010)

I never did get a full time job after I graduated college in 2008. I've worked part time in retail and seasonal jobs off and on. I've applied to all kind of jobs, tried employment agencies, networking, and still nothing. I'm in grad school now but it would be nice to make a salary one day.


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2010)

Lifting up before the Throne all who are job-seeking....


----------



## Laela (Aug 22, 2010)

Today, I dedicate this song to all job seekers who are feeling discouraged:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te0hy2YcLgg

Psalms 121 and Psalms 123 ... Let us keep our Eyes lifted up 

I pray that no one allows Satan to deceive them into negative thinking...I ask the Holy Spirit to put into captivity every thought that goes against God's Word concerning His Children. Our Father is our Jehovah-jireh, El-Elion, the Most High God! He will always perfect all which concerns us. Abraham stepped out in faith and climbed that mountain with a heavy heart, to kill his own son, because he *believed *God. What is for you is for you and what is not is not.. Keep climbing that mountain, even with your heavy heart. 

*Please trust God...because He is a God of His Word.
*
...and _Praise Him _in the meantime.


----------



## Laela (Feb 13, 2011)

The unemployed and underemployed are always lifted up....

If you have any encouraging testimonies, job leads, inspirational Scriptures or quotes, or prayers, feel free to share with others what God has placed on your heart. Amein.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 14, 2011)

Unemployment Depression: Encouragement for the Unemployed | Christian Devotional

A blog that has blessed and helped me.


----------



## Laela (Feb 16, 2011)

Keeping the career ministries at every church lifted up in prayer....Blessed are they coming in, blessed are they going out. Blessed are the work of their hands.

*Sharing some great links for the Atlanta Metro area: *Hiring for Hope | Facebook

This church's career ministry is awesome...I've attended a couple of their networking workshops. 
RUMC Job Networking 

Job Search Network: Find Jobs, Careers, Calling with Crossroads Career Network



If you know of similiar places in your state or local area, you're welcome to share....


----------



## Laela (Mar 2, 2011)

Staying prayful for all unemployed and underemployed...


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Mar 3, 2011)

Just want to share my testimony: 

I was laid off January 2009. I worked in the commercial banking Industry and my job downsized by laying off 10% of the company - I was the ONLY one laid off in my department. I left feeling hurt and rejected although I was happy and relieved about not having to stay in such a stressful environment. Anyway, I received unemployment benefits for almost 2 years! Everytime my money ran out, the government either extended payments or created another "tier" for benefits. I searched for jobs and wasn't getting many bites. I always made it to the last interview only to hear that they closed the position. I thougt that was crazy and felt like companies were taking advantage of jobseekers and playing with their emotions. I even had someone rescind a job offer just because I counteroffered the salary agreement. I had to move with my parents which was very humbling but I was able to pay my car note and other bills. I stayed extremely busy during this time because I was now available to do various things for my church. I traveled to a few church conventions during this time and even helped my other unemployed friend plan a wedding! ( only by God was I able to afford these trips) 

Anyway, last November I received a call from a company who saw my resume on monster. We had a phone interview Friday, and i had an interview in office with the manager the following Monday. The next day, God made a way for me to attend another church convention in st Louis - when I landed in the city, I had a call from the company stating that they wanted to move forward. By the end of the week( Friday) I had an offer and everything was final - I was to start the next Tuesday!  In the span of a week I had a job. I only took a slight paycut below my previous salary.... God is so good! I love my job and it is sooo much better than the last and it was exactly what I was looking for.  

I want to encourage everyone that God is faithful to perform His word. I went through many periods of depression during this time and I can't say that I always trusted God to give me a job, although I knew he would provide my basic need. He remained faithful to His word even when I wasn't faithful to it and He showed up right on time. There's much more to this testimony but didn't want this to be too long, lol!


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 3, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I don't have a scripture to give right now and no great success story, just a little word of encouragement.  When it feels like you got what you prayed for but then it turned sour, you still might be where He wanted you for a short season.  This happened to me and I got the revelation that I was in the right place for that time.  We can always pray for better but sometimes, we're right where He placed us, even if it looks like we were wrong about it.



How funny, because I'm at a later place where my own post is ministering to me.  I need to take my own encouragement and advice and learn from this...still.


----------



## Laela (Mar 5, 2011)

_Beauty4Ashes_ .. Thanks for taking the time to share that awesome testimony...it's very encouraging. 

_Guitarhero_, you're not alone... I tend to minister to myself in old posts, too.   That's all good...  

God bless you both


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 6, 2011)

My testimony. I was unemployed in 2008 I worked on my job for 10 years I was laid off from my job however, God made a way for me and my family out of no way. I have 4 college degrees and put 300 applications and out of them I had 25 interviews. Glory be to the Lord b/c when the Lord says he is Jehovah Jireh! He is that. When God says he will make a way out of no way- Our Abba Father, in heaven will!

My Pastor preached a word today out of Gal.1:17-18 and the word for today was " I can't stop I won't stop my blessing is on the way! God spoke and said "This word is for you HF8. I was in the wilderness the dry place and in that place I truly had/have manna from heaven God took me to that place to show me who He truly is. It has been 3 years and now I am on my way for double peace/double portion. I confessed to my son "what the devil has stolen from us that the Lord will bless us double and the 100 fold blessing" Right after we left church!

Oh yes, when you pray you will be blessed with what you say good or bad- you/we must be careful with your/our words. Well, I prayed for a specific career to the Lord and wrote the vision and made it plain. Well, I have been blessed to be on my new career for 60 days. I am very humbled- God is so Awesome and amazing. This career is everything I prayed,sowed,confessed and believed God for. God is able ladies- it is important to know what seasons that we are in and NEVER EVER Forget God in those seasons good, bad, high,low always give God the Glory and be thankful!

To God be the Glory!

My favorite worship

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQCrqxrWoB0


----------



## loolalooh (May 29, 2012)

I had long forgotten about this thread.

Bumping ...


----------



## gvin89 (May 29, 2012)

I am currently trying to establish a career...I've had jobs, but nothing lasting...most underpaid contractual work.  I would love to have a job where I can share the word of God and utilize my expertise fully....helping others and making a difference - I don't just want a paycheck.  I want to be effective...does that make sense?


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ yes, you're making sense gvin89.. lol

I live by this Scripture: *Colossians 3:23-24*
_Whatever you do, work at it with all your heart, as working for the Lord, not for human masters, since you know that you will receive an inheritance from the Lord as a reward. It is the Lord Christ you are serving. _

I do see God the Father, as my employer, not the folks that cut me a check.  I'm sure He will guide you in the paths to take to establish the "career" that's right for you and open doors that no man can close!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

Laela said:


> How to Thrive from 9 to 5 - Monday, August 9th, 2010
> As written and presented by Mary Whelchel
> PROGRAM D-6071
> 
> ...



This message is so helpful.   Laela, thank you for sharing these blogs and especially this thread.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

Laela said:


> Keeping the career ministries at every church lifted up in prayer....Blessed are they coming in, blessed are they going out. Blessed are the work of their hands.
> 
> *Sharing some great links for the Atlanta Metro area: *Hiring for Hope | Facebook
> 
> ...



Powerful!   Blessed going in / Blessed going out.  Blessed are the works of their hands and their minds which are creative as their Father God who is the ultimate Creator.


----------



## sidney (Jun 1, 2012)

I missed this thread, but this is indeed blessed.  Thank you for everything you shared here; I know this has/will bless many people.


----------



## lilanie (Jun 1, 2012)

HeChangedMyName said:


> God has been really revealing some things in regards to my employment situation.  I am here for a reason and I HAVE to stay here until God comes to get me out. In the mean time, I have to pray for this place so that it can have peace, so that I can have peace.
> 
> It is soooooooo hard at times to bite my tongue and withstand the abuse, drama, micromanagement, BUT God wants me here.  He is pulling out of myself some things I need to deal with AND he is helping me learn to rely on him and not on me because "me" wants to quit and  collect unemployment and hustle my bill money through 50-11 online streams of income BUT He knows I need to learn how to deal and keep it pushing.
> 
> God this is harder than child birth.  lol  I just look forward to the day when He comes to free me and move me to a better experience.



I could have written your post. And although it's almost 2 years old, I find myself in a similar circumstance.

I am graduating next week, renewing a professional certification and preparing for university in the fall.  However, (according to me) I feel stagnant.  I just got off a phone interview that was set up by my temp agency (funny, when i applied directly to the specific company - i was ignored) and the recruiter wants to move me to the next phase.  I am disappointed as this would be a lateral move (another temp position, in downtown LA).  In spite of that, I am keeping myself encouraged by staying focused on _going along to get along_.  I have a 4:1 interview next week as well as being in a holding pattern for a couple of other Executive Assistant positions.

This is truly a time where I have to sit back and let God be God, as I am presently feeling used and abused.

I stumbled across this thread and I *definitely *believe this is a nudge from God to remind me again, that His Will will be done in His Time...

God Bless you all and I will hold you up in prayer that your needs continue to be met, and that your prayers be answered.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 1, 2012)

I may not feel 100 percent in this role I'm in but at least I can encourage a few along the way.


----------

